# Tesco Deals vouchers and the post strike



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Is nothing ever straight forward? 

I managed to be organised enough to claim my deals vouchers for the P &O north sea crossing next year and then ... panic... if I book and they don't receive the tokens in time (they usually say 5 days after the booking) will I have to pay full price - and extra £100. 

Although the booking clerk did not seem to know there was a strike on he said "No problem - I'll just put a note on your booking and we'll get them when the postie gets round to delivering them." Now that's what I call customer service. 

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure most companies are being flexible given the strike. I was similarly delighted this morning with Anglian Water, who extended the payment deadline yet again on my account due an unknown leak over the last 6 months having caused a huge water bill, and who waived the normal form-filling exercise for sample meter readings ("Just phone us - we know it's impossible otherwise" is just so sensible & such a welcome change).

Dougie.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Tunnel booking seems a bit slow anyway at the moment, normally we get ours back within 3 days, it was around 5 days before the strike started and we still don't have them.

If you ring them and quote your number that they give you when booking they can tell you if they have received your vouchers and will actually give you the full booking reference number over the phone. This would actually get you through the booking gate at the terminal. I booked for February half term and Easter at the same time, think it may have caused a bit of confusion at their end, we have both numbers now though, from the phone call but am awaiting the post. (which should be here before February, fingers crossed)

Mandy


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Eurotunnel and Tesco*

Hi all,

Sent off my Tesco vouchers on Friday for Eurotunnel and received E-Mail confirmation this morning.

Excellent service in my opinion.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Couldn't agree more!!  Booked about 6 weeks ago with Tesco vouchers for ET and received email confirmation straight away. Had to amend our booking last week as have decided to stay an extra day and yet again email was received with updated details within a few minutes. Just hope that self check in is as easy!!! :roll: 
Don't you all just love Tesco deals tokens ....I know am sad but really feel like I am getting something for nothing...and in this day and age that really is a rare occurrence!!
Regards
Annie


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi I sent off vouchers to P & O last Wednesday lady on phone told me i had to pick up tickets at ferry terminal when going over but tickets arrived on Saturday ,couldn't believe it ,express service... We went over the tunnel in march but thought we would go ferry this time 3rd Feb hope its ok :roll: We have a dog but im sure she will be ok she doesn't usually bother being left for a while.

Val


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

How much actually does it cost with the vouchers?

Carol


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We have booked P&O Calais, leaving in the first week of June. It has cost for 2 adults and 1 dog in a van, £130(in vouchers). £30 of that is for the dog, who will have to sit in the van alone for the crossing. I'm wishing now that we had booked the tunnel instead as I do not trust the Whippet not to chew up the van if he gets stroppy enough :? Never mind, I expect all will be well. :wink: 
No tickets in the post though 3 weeks later.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nowt!! That is the best thing. Say you receive £20 of vouchers per quarter...never spend them instore. They are worth 4 times more in deals tokens i.e £20 of vouchers is worth £80 in deals. Our tunnel for this Friday should have been £150 but cost us nothing as I save up my vouchers and thats return. As i said earlier getting something for nothing is a great feeling!!  I always used to spend them instore but save them religiously now!!  
Regards
Annie


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tesco Voucher Value*



carol said:


> How much actually does it cost with the vouchers?
> 
> Carol[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Couldn't pay for the cat???
Please enlighen us. The lady I spoke to at P&O said we could pay for it all on the vouchers, including the dogs fare! There was no mention of the small print, she just booked it?


----------

